# Would you be growing weed if it weren't legal



## vostok (May 24, 2018)

noobies/noobs/new guys only

you old fooks can fook off 

you're crims anyway


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

just for the youngsters vostok?
Fuck!!!
so I foook off then.
FUCK !


----------



## Novabudd (May 24, 2018)

Im new. Kinda. 
Yessir grow legal or not.


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

I couldn't give less of a toss about the absurdity in UK law and the current political classes inability to have a mature debate concerning drugs and the highly misguided and outdated Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. I grow it very much against the law as quite frankly - what business does any human politician have "outlawing" a natural plant?

Chemically synthesised scourge drugs I understand, but a naturally occurring plant... I don't think so mate.

If it were (and will be) eventually decriminalised in the UK - I would be seeking to grow it on a commecial basis.

However this is Conservative Britain, and when it does happen you know that the only people who will be able to grow it on a commercial basis will be those with a licence that will cost £100,000 to apply for or some other prohibitively expensive bit of bureaucracy to ensure that the little guy cannot benefit and big pharma does.

Mark my words that is exactly what will happen.


----------



## vostok (May 26, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> I couldn't give less of a toss about the absurdity in UK law and the current political classes inability to have a mature debate concerning drugs and the highly misguided and outdated Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. I grow it very much against the law as quite frankly - what business does any human politician have "outlawing" a natural plant?
> 
> Chemically synthesised scourge drugs I understand, but a naturally occurring plant... I don't think so mate.
> 
> ...


*FAITH RESTORED ...thanks Silvio*


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

vostok said:


> *FAITH RESTORED ...thanks Silvio*


Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in.


----------



## Wballs (May 26, 2018)

Yes. In the US the only substance specified in the constitution in alcohol.


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

Wballs said:


> Yes. In the US the only substance specified in the constitution in alcohol.


With the introduction of the Psychoactive Substances Bill (or something similar to that) legally speaking, everything except for Alcohol, Tobacco and caffeine is blanket illegal in the UK. This was done to instantly outlaw any kind of new "legal high" that is produced.

The governments own admission is that the bill is utterly useless and hasn't made of jot of difference - as if they should really be surprised...

Interestingly, included in this were poppers which was met with much outrage by the gay community - and the government quietly dropped poppers out of the act. _You could argue they had trouble forcing it through... _


----------



## dragnit (May 26, 2018)

I,m a grower for life> Fuck government cronies and their lousy weed.


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 26, 2018)

Is legal grow for me but if police coming i say fuck you and run fast. I do many time when i am yonger, is my life have problem from and accident and ptds but i not like police beeing boss about drugs and i will start my first grow of cannabis soon. Fucj police much


----------



## OldMedUser (May 26, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> I couldn't give less of a toss about the absurdity in UK law and the current political classes inability to have a mature debate concerning drugs and the highly misguided and outdated Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. I grow it very much against the law as quite frankly - what business does any human politician have "outlawing" a natural plant?
> 
> Chemically synthesised scourge drugs I understand, but a naturally occurring plant... I don't think so mate.
> 
> ...


Here in so-called Liberal Canada, (until the next election at least), it's only those with very deep pockets that have been able to get ready for the upcoming re-legalization of pot. Talking millions of dollars to get into the game which is mostly being run by ex-politicians and law enforcement who just a couple short years ago were happy to toss us all in jail for doing what they hope is going to make them even wealthier that they already are.

Here in Alberta at least the NDP gov't, (until the next election at least), is opening the doors to smaller growers not unlike what we have for micro-brewers and distillers. Still looking at a million+ to get up and running.

These larger companies positioning themselves as the leaders and giants of the cannabis market like the big breweries have been actively lobbying the gov't not to allow home growing, (currently proposed at 4 plants per household no matter how many adults live in said household), to protect what looks like is going to be an over-abundance of pot.

June 7 is when our senate votes on whether these new laws are going ahead and may demand amendments before it can pass. One of those amendments may be the home growing proposal. Even if home growing is allowed the way it stands growers will have to register with the federal gov't and purchase any seeds or clones from the legal providers who are very reluctant to sell their genetics and when they do it's very expensive.

The new proposed laws will be even more draconian than what we have now so I say . . .

Fook 'em all!


----------



## the rock (May 26, 2018)

yes and yes I have been for almost 40 of my years


----------



## SB85 (May 26, 2018)

I would being as like to have full control over quality/environment


----------



## Mr_bakes (Jun 6, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> I couldn't give less of a toss about the absurdity in UK law and the current political classes inability to have a mature debate concerning drugs and the highly misguided and outdated Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. I grow it very much against the law as quite frankly - what business does any human politician have "outlawing" a natural plant?
> 
> Chemically synthesised scourge drugs I understand, but a naturally occurring plant... I don't think so mate.
> 
> ...


I agree my friend


----------



## Gyp (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll always be a criminal. You're right.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

Gyp said:


> I'll always be a criminal. You're right.


x2, especially when legalization catches up to me and they tell me i can only grow 4 plants.

teh government can fook off !!!!


----------



## Silvio Dante (Jun 9, 2018)

Meanwhile Canada is the next in line for decriminalisation including recreational purposes.

The overwhelming evidence is compelling mature governments to recognise the economic benefits from removing the public bill of arrests and prosecutions coupled with a brand new market and tax revenue.

The only lobby really standing in the way, as ever, are the very old and very right wing people who cannot think and reason beyond the "All drugs are bad" mantra (Whilst thriving on opiates in hospital for their hip replacements)


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 5, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> Is legal grow for me but if police coming i say fuck you and run fast. I do many time when i am yonger, is my life have problem from and accident and ptds but i not like police beeing boss about drugs and i will start my first grow of cannabis soon. Fucj police much


cool


----------



## Gilligans Island (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, I guess this criminal will just... FOOK OFF!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2018)

vostok said:


> noobies/noobs/new guys only
> 
> you old fooks can fook off
> 
> you're crims anyway


Kiss my grits!


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm a sex addict too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 5, 2018)

Off topic but I totally read Hucklebetty's post with a Russian/Bulgarian accent


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

vostok said:


> *FAITH RESTORED ...thanks Silvio*


You can add me to that, as although having up to 3g and/or 1 female plant is officially "the lowest priority for prosecution", meaning they won't bother you, it is still 100% illegal here unless you are able to get a prescription from your doc and travel to Holland to get it. Even then, bringing your medication back over the border is still technically illegal, it's a VERY grey area, so you still have that absurdity.

So nothing will stop me growing, for personal use, as the savings are phenomenal. I get 3oz dry that's 85g. Go around the coffee shops and that will cost me a minimum of €850. Get that in one big bag from one of my delivery people, that's half a grand. Say what you like about my setup, but if I pull 3oz out of a setup costing maybe €100 or so including electricity then, frankly, it's a no-brainer.

If they change laws, etc, here so I can get WORKING MMJ (not just CBD, THC is needed too) officially via the doc and pharmacy and it is mostly paid by the health insurance, then I'd still grow because I know they will decide that you are only allowed "x" amount of whatever form the MMJ takes at a time, meaning that it may run out early.

And if they allow rec here, damn right I'm growing because, again, the money saved is obvious.

Oh, @Silvio Dante. Some form of MMJ is coming to the UK sooner than you think, and not just an expansion of Sativex. I made a thread in the medical news section about it, I expect it to be sorted out before the end of the year. Evil Tories, eh, the MMJ alone is enough for me but I expect things to change here soon too regarding MMJ. And since we're talking about prescriptions, you know how much it will cost for whatever MMJ product you get, as in nothing if you live in Scotland or Wales and £8.80 in England unless you pay for an annual prepay thingie. 

From there it is just a hop, skip and a jump to decriminalisation à la Holland or Spain, especially as so many plod forces are getting less and less interested in people using and are only interested in breaking the black market. They know the revenue stream is there, they just have to do another u-turn like they just have over the therapeutic benefits of marijuana but that will take longer as they try to figure out how to undo almost a century of prohibition and brainwashing.


----------



## vostok (Jul 6, 2018)

for those in the UK:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/uk-govt-handling-of-medicinal-cannabis-review-is-called-cruel.969033/


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 8, 2018)

Been doing this about a year now, little over. wrapping up my 4th grow, getting better each time. 

Fuck the govt. Its illegal here, and I refuse to register if it ever becomes legal. Just keep my mouth shut and hide in the shadows.


----------



## growmikegrow (Jul 11, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> Meanwhile Canada is the next in line for decriminalisation including recreational purposes.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence is compelling mature governments to recognise the economic benefits from removing the public bill of arrests and prosecutions coupled with a brand new market and tax revenue.
> 
> The only lobby really standing in the way, as ever, are the very old and very right wing people who cannot think and reason beyond the "All drugs are bad" mantra (Whilst thriving on opiates in hospital for their hip replacements)


legal in canada oct 17 but really 4 plant home grow do they have a fracking idea how long it takes to grow good weed mean while big grow govenmemt sponsed make big bucks what the jailed people for last year --- nonsense


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2018)

growmikegrow said:


> legal in canada oct 17 but really 4 plant home grow do they have a fracking idea how long it takes to grow good weed mean while big grow govenmemt sponsed make big bucks what the jailed people for last year --- nonsense


I can help you grow half a kilo a month with just 4 plants.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jul 13, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I can help you grow half a kilo a month with just 4 plants.


Yeah some krusty style freedom buckets and a bunch of vertical 600watters....
There you go


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Yeah some krusty style freedom buckets and a bunch of vertical 600watters....
> There you go


Close enough...


----------



## Helli (Jul 22, 2018)

dragnit said:


> I,m a grower for life> Fuck government cronies and their lousy weed.


Lousy is an understatement. Its reminiscent of a mix of stems, oregano & grass clippings. At least for what they supply for research purposes of course. Completely fair & objective because the government is full of integrity. 

True story.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

The question is moot.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Here in Florida you can shoot unarmed folks at gas stations as long as you say you were frightened. Yet they still put you in cages for growing weed.


----------



## Gbuddy (Jul 25, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here in Florida you can shoot unarmed folks at gas stations as long as you say you were frightened. Yet they still put you in cages for growing weed.


Man that is soooooooo fucked up !!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2018)

Speaking as a criminal ...I wouldn't have grown had it not been illegal


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 25, 2018)

If you aren't breaking some stupid inane law at this very moment you are probably not breathing....


----------



## Will Rogers (Jul 31, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Gilligans Island (Jul 31, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2018)

its illegal here...so yep..

O, im not a newbie..so ill just fk off then...sorry.


----------



## Will Rogers (Aug 1, 2018)

Sticking my toe back in the water for clarification's sake. :

I live in probably the harshest state for marijuana convictions in the US.
The good ole boys down here do not play.
Got busted/profiled/demonized several times as a teenager.
Found out first hand you are the sum total of the company you keep.

Got married at 21, we had a kid; told my wife I had decided I wouldn't do it anymore until it was legalized.
Didn't want to jeopardize anything good going on in my life.
Getting high was not worth losing everything.

Fast forward 33 years later:
Medical marijuana just passed in Oklahoma.
I was one of the first to beat feet down to the clinic.
Grandpa has arthritis in his back it seems.

During that interim I held down several good paying jobs which required pee testing.
I now own my own business free and clear and work from home; semi-retired.
I have a beautiful house on the lake with lots of acreage - all completely paid for.
I have a net worth of about 1.5 million bucks. 
My kids are clean, decent, happy people with no problems.
They married clean, decent, happy people and they have good jobs they love.
My grand kids are a joy to behold.
All done on the straight and narrow.

Did I miss getting high?
Yes, a lot sometimes.
Life is hard.

Was it worth the sacrifice?
I think so.

Was my family's outcome due to the decisions I made as a young man?
I think YES.

To each his own I reckon,
But sometimes I look at the County Sheriff's blotter page with all the otherwise okay kids rotting in their jail;
ham-strung the rest of their lives with felony possession convictions.
We are a product of the decisions we make.

I might have ended up being divorced, alone, in a dead-end job, scraping just to get by and pay the land lord.
I don't know if that's the case of course.
But that's exactly what happened to my best friend in high school.

Okay- now you can call me a dumb-ass.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> Sticking my toe back in the water for clarification's sake. :
> 
> I live in probably the harshest state for marijuana convictions in the US.
> The good ole boys down here do not play.
> ...


Serious question; do you think their lives were ruined by weed or the criminal Justice system? Or to put it another way, is the punishment worse and more abusive to people's lives and futures than whatever harm might have been caused by the use of cannabis?


----------



## Will Rogers (Aug 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Serious question; do you think their lives were ruined by weed or the criminal Justice system? Or to put it another way, is the punishment worse and more abusive to people's lives and futures than whatever harm might have been caused by the use of cannabis?


They were absolutely ruined by harsh laws.
Oklahoma seems to have corporate prison meat grinders funded by young people.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 1, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> They were absolutely ruined by harsh laws.
> Oklahoma seems to have corporate prison meat grinders funded by young people.


Don't be so harsh on the poor dears; other than environmental destruction, it's the only industry they've got!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 1, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> Sticking my toe back in the water for clarification's sake. :
> 
> I live in probably the harshest state for marijuana convictions in the US.
> The good ole boys down here do not play.
> ...


Nice story and glad it all worked out well for you.

I smoked on and off all my life and got into trouble as a teenager. At 21 went backpacking through Europe, went round Australia twice and lived in the dessert and by the side of crocodile and shark in festered waters. Slept in parks and in the dunes of deserted beaches. Never had trouble finding work whenever I felt motivated to.

Life has never been hard, although its had its tough times. Life is awesome.

My net worth is not as much as yours...probably about 600k. (could of easily been a millionaire but jumped out of the Sydney property market 5 years to early but no real regrets) I live in a pretty large home on 1 1/2 acres. Semi retired at 40 and also own my own business's and work from home. Im not a fan of work so I work to live not live to work. Got married in my mid 40's.

My point is pot has no bearing on were you end up in life. That's you, your outlook and what choices you want to take. For eg a very good friend of mine is an alcoholic, has been an alcoholic since he was about 20. He came to Australia with 1/2 a pack of cigarettes and $5. In 10 years he turned that into well over a Mill (in fact he lost a million in one weekend once..but that's another story) and has comfortably won the "He who has the most toys wins" race. He is still an alcoholic.


----------



## NGA (Aug 1, 2018)

Been growing long time ,done some time,still don't give a rats ass,will grow as long as life lets me ,


----------



## Will Rogers (Aug 1, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> My point is pot has no bearing on were you end up in life.


I can dig it.
My point is - here where I live pot possession can ruin your life in a hurry.
The cops here thrive on drug busts.
It's their bread and butter.

I chose to stop so I could stay free and provide for my wife and kids the best way I knew how.
I chose to stay here in this horrible place because of our family ties.

Now that it's legal, I'm all in.
But I still have to wait till I get my medical card in September or cultivation is a felony.
I choose to wait.
After all these years what's another month?


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 1, 2018)

I started growing in 1968. Was it legal then? Can't remember.. Been a legal med grower since '96


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> I can dig it.
> My point is - here where I live pot possession can ruin your life in a hurry.
> The cops here thrive on drug busts.
> It's their bread and butter.
> ...


I stopped growing and smoking for 11 years because my wife had a chance at a big time job. She made a bunch of money, and I got to be respectable just by hanging on to her coat tails. She retired and I've eased back into the grow game. Florida has medical, but there is no home growing permitted. So I'm still out in the bush.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 2, 2018)

You can tell your government that the use of mj changed my mind when I was armed with a pumpgun ready to pump some not so loyal familymembers into hell.
Not bad for a classified illegal drug!

It took a great friend a couple of hours, a endless row of bonghits and countless bourbon shots to calm me down.
And it was the weed that made me hand out the ammo to my friend.

Weed makes no criminals only laws do that.

If everybody would smoke pot the world would be a better place.

But unrestricted unregulated totally decriminaliced is the only way to go.
Why because any blackmarket will play billions into the wrong hands.
Never legalize import hash/weed.
Why?
Because you want your Taliban to keep hiding under Rocks not driving Lasertanks and Warjets. NWFT would be a rich region if they could legally export.

Simple Math.
When I can grow 100 plants in my Garden no need for import.
If they sell hash and weed from the local farmer for 1$/gram no need for import.
Blackmarked and smuggling = dead


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 2, 2018)

Regulations and halfassed legalization make criminals!


----------



## Will Rogers (Aug 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> Florida has medical, but there is no home growing permitted. So I'm still out in the bush.


Wow. You mean to say Tokelahoma is now actually better is some small respect to Florida????
No way.


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> Wow. You mean to say Tokelahoma is now actually better is some small respect to Florida????
> No way.


Sad, but true.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2018)

Will Rogers said:


> Wow. You mean to say Tokelahoma is now actually better is some small respect to Florida????
> No way.


This will change as soon as they've figured out a way to keep all the money for themselves.


----------



## fragileassassin (Aug 7, 2018)

Not at all!
Been dying to grow for years, but the state I lived in until recently has some of the strictest laws in the US and it wasnt worth 30 years.
Now that I am in a legal state I am still doing my best to stay legal and only growing what the county allows me to at home even though I was given a big ass extended count med card.
I am far too paranoid to be breaking the law to that extent.



too larry said:


> Here in Florida you can shoot unarmed folks at gas stations as long as you say you were frightened. Yet they still put you in cages for growing weed.


My previous state was the same way!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2018)

fragileassassin said:


> Not at all!
> Been dying to grow for years, but the state I lived in until recently has some of the strictest laws in the US and it wasnt worth 30 years.
> Now that I am in a legal state I am still doing my best to stay legal and only growing what the county allows me to at home even though I was given a big ass extended count med card.
> I am far too paranoid to be breaking the law to that extent.
> ...


MAAAAAAAAN!?
30 Fucking years for weed??
THAT LAWS ARE SICK!!!
You still live in that state and now its legal?
I wouldnt live there anymore not even if I'd got payd to stay!
Sorry but only sick brains can.burry a man behind bars for 30 years just for growing personal meds.

In my country you could grow a walmart.grow kill all cops who try to raid it and after that rape their families and after 15 years you back in the saddle.

For just growing weed if you have done no crime before, its hard to come into prison here.
And I am happy about that.
Other drugs is a other story.
But still I find its sick that they can raid your house if they suspect a lil grow.
Man my home is my castle.
Its way to small to grow a train load of weed in there, so stay the fuck away coppers!

Man how different places are!

I heard in India or asia you now can be killed by law for road traffic abuse.
So car crash at the wrong place. Headshot!
How nice a country.
Realy doesnt that sound inviting?


----------



## fragileassassin (Aug 7, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> MAAAAAAAAN!?
> 30 Fucking years for weed??
> THAT LAWS ARE SICK!!!
> You still live in that state and now its legal?
> ...


No lol, I moved half way across the country to get away from there. It'll likely be one of the last states to go full legal if we dont see national legalization. Ive seen first time offenders with relatively clean records get max sentence.


*Distribution or Cultivation of Marijuana*
Any amount (first offense) Not Classified 5* - 30 years $ 50,000
Any amount (subsequent offense) Not Classified 10* - 60 years $ 100,000
with the * being a mandatory minimum


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 7, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> MAAAAAAAAN!?
> 30 Fucking years for weed??
> THAT LAWS ARE SICK!!!
> You still live in that state and now its legal?
> ...


some american states are very draconian and need to be continually slapped into the present. they like to go backwards, fucking redneck , fake christian pieces of shit...


----------



## fragileassassin (Aug 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> some american states are very draconian and need to be continually slapped into the present. they like to go backwards, fucking redneck , fake christian pieces of shit...


The state is broke AF too. Huge budget issues. They were presented a good plan to legalize and tax rec. It would have solved a lot of the states money issues. It pretty much wasnt even considered.

Those are the newer punishments they finally decreased to within the last few years, it was considerably worse before then.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 7, 2018)

fuck the government, especially you DEA pricks reading....

overgrow the assholes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 9, 2018)

OVERGROW THE WORLD!

LEGALIZE!

SAY . N O . T O . R E G U L A T I O N S !!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> OVERGROW THE WORLD!
> 
> LEGALIZE!
> 
> SAY . N O . T O . R E G U L A T I O N S !!!!


Join juries and acquit anyone accused of cannabis 'crimes'.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Join juries and acquit anyone accused of cannabis 'crimes'.


jury nullification


----------



## BrandenLee (Aug 12, 2018)

It aint legal, but I'd love to jump on the licenced grower train if/when it does.. 
Aus has some pretty shite politicians that are very busy selling us off to china and lining their own pockets, so i imagine a licence is going to be very expensive :/


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 12, 2018)

BrandenLee said:


> It aint legal, but I'd love to jump on the licenced grower train if/when it does..
> Aus has some pretty shite politicians that are very busy selling us off to china and lining their own pockets, so i imagine a licence is going to be very expensive :/


If the license would force you to grow only licensed strains, genetically or otherwise marked/manipulated from Monsanto or its chinese counterpart, wouldnt you be happy to grow without license?


----------



## BrandenLee (Aug 12, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> If the license would force you to grow only licensed strains, genetically or otherwise marked/manipulated from Monsanto or its chinese counterpart, wouldnt you be happy to grow without license?


 I am happy to grow without, more so with those conditions applied. 
I just think it'd be a good cause to become a licenced grower... and far less paranoia?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 13, 2018)

BrandenLee said:


> I am happy to grow without, more so with those conditions applied.
> I just think it'd be a good cause to become a licenced grower... and far less paranoia?


Hope it works out niceley for you Bro!
I am verry suspicios when those grey heads start regulating my shit. Its a difference if they do it for decriminalisation of the people or just to tax you.
They should do it for the people but they do it for "Mo Profit".
The idea of maximum profit kills every good thing in any plan.
Look at fish growen in aquaculture.
Aquaculture salmon is maybe the most poisones meal you can have today. Same with nearly all comercial aquaculture farms. Except some of those on Land.

Edit
You can be sure every cop would sign up for total decriminalisation/legalisation of mj.
Most of them became Cops to hunt real criminals, not hippies and gardeners.
Imagine the manpower that is set free to hunt real criminals when cops dont have to run behind every 10g pack of weed. But a bunch of grey heads dont want this to happen. Because tax is not enough for them.
Their drugs are called Power and Profit. Some of the most addictive drugs on earth.

Peace


----------



## BrandenLee (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes, i guess i would be hoping for the best case scenario, probably not much chance of that happening here. I assume Aus would model their laws/system off somewhere in the states (most likely the most profitable or best tax income).

I hear you on aquaculture; i managed a land based cod farm in a previous life...

I'm told cops here are rediculously understaffed so you'd have to be making some noise or have someone nark on you to be caught.. Sounds safe enough for a personal grow op


----------



## Organicus (Aug 13, 2018)

vostok said:


> noobies/noobs/new guys only
> 
> you old fooks can fook off
> 
> you're crims anyway


Yes I do , we have to here in the uk. Widely talk’ed about in parliament , but nothing get’s done. I grow without using lights , most’ on the window ledge these day’s. Are summer is almost over now, but I have done pretty well . I still have seed’s i’ve Kept since 70s and 80s . I have 3 purple haze under friend’s light’s , the small’est one is 6 6”inch , the other two are slight’ly tall’er. The one’s on my window are only about 26 cm . Sticky mushroom shaped tricones all over the fairly large buds.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 13, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> I couldn't give less of a toss about the absurdity in UK law and the current political classes inability to have a mature debate concerning drugs and the highly misguided and outdated Misuse of Drugs Act 1971. I grow it very much against the law as quite frankly - what business does any human politician have "outlawing" a natural plant?
> 
> Chemically synthesised scourge drugs I understand, but a naturally occurring plant... I don't think so mate.
> 
> ...


You got it spot on mate ,


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 14, 2018)

BrandenLee said:


> I'm told cops here are rediculously understaffed so you'd have to be making some noise or have someone nark on you to be caught.. Sounds safe enough for a personal grow op


Yes that sounds good. A situation a man can work with.
Better doing all a bit stealth than being overregulated.


----------



## Flanging Scransom (Aug 16, 2018)

Just getting back into growing, but I would be legal or not. I also grow my own tomatoes, Hungarian peppers (Mmmmm....), etc. I trust what I grow.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 16, 2018)

Flanging Scransom said:


> Just getting back into growing, but I would be legal or not. I also grow my own tomatoes, Hungarian peppers (Mmmmm....), etc. I trust what I grow.


hungarian peppers! youre a gourmet.
R you in Europe?

btw. you mentioned in your other posting in the other thread that you grow auto jack herrer now.....
I can recommend the strain! was my best outdoor auto ever this year 10 weeks seed to harvest.
got mine from bulkseeds was named jack hair auto I believe. was realy good for auto!
absolutly recommendable!


----------



## Flanging Scransom (Aug 16, 2018)

Not a gourmet -- just Hungarian. I'm in the states. Good to hear about your experience with the Jack Herer Auto. My seeds were given to me by a buddy, I think they are Greenhouse Seed stock.


----------



## too larry (Aug 16, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> hungarian peppers! youre a gourmet.
> R you in Europe?. . . . .


Hungarian Yellow Wax Peppers. I grow them most years, but not this one.

https://www.pepperscale.com/hungarian-wax-pepper/


----------



## Flanging Scransom (Aug 17, 2018)

Kinda off topic, but Hungarian peppers, sliced in rings, tossed with some sliced sweet onion in a vinagrette. Damn good stuff. I know what I'm having for lunch now...


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

Flanging Scransom said:


> Kinda off topic, but Hungarian peppers, sliced in rings, tossed with some sliced sweet onion in a vinagrette. Damn good stuff. I know what I'm having for lunch now...


Now i envy you!



too larry said:


> Hungarian Yellow Wax Peppers. I grow them most years, but not this one.
> 
> https://www.pepperscale.com/hungarian-wax-pepper/


Larry it seems like you are a gardening obsessed freak like me.....

Do you also grow Tomatos?
I own a nice collection of heirloom tomato strains.
Would be happy to exchange some for those peppers.
Have some carolina reaper f2 going as we speak. They look like pure poison.
So if you are also intrested in a serious ...burn let me know. I ll pay the postage. Lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

Btw. My GF will judge the reaper next tuesday. She loves hot peppers because shes a crazy freak. If she tells me its hot its hot.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Now i envy you!
> 
> 
> Larry it seems like you are a gardening obsessed freak like me.....
> ...


I do grow a few tomatoes. The rain is fucking with me at the moment. My main two are Pruden's Purple and Brandywine. Neither of which do well in daily thunderstorms. 

I have some Habs, but not really into the super hots. I grow Cayenne and Serrano's for pepper sauce. Hatch, Jalapeno, Bells and Mini Sweets for salads and cooking. The Hatch is the only thing I have that is not readily available in most big box garden centers. Sister did the tourist thing in Hatch New Mexico, and I got a 1/4 pound of seeds out of the deal.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

Sounds intresting!
I love cayennes!
I grow the real hot stuff for my gf only and a close friend of mine.
They are friends with a thaigirl they can call "firetongue".lol.

I got a recipie for some hot pepper jelly that I will try to prepare for them.
Just pretty small jars with lots of fire.
Have a lot of herbs growing in the garden that I ll try to add.

I am more of the tomato and herb and veggie guy.

Uuuups sorry guys our talk is totaly totaly off topic.
No shit intended just two freaks getting closer.lol


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Sounds intresting!
> I love cayennes!
> I grow the real hot stuff for my gf only and a close friend of mine.
> They are friends with a thaigirl they can call "firetongue".lol.
> ...


{we are just doing our part to keep the thread alive}

My wife went through a pepper jelly phase. The whole green and red jars for Christmas presents. We still have lots of it on the shelves. We made up a few recipes ourselves. I'll ask her for some of the recipes if you are interested.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> {we are just doing our part to keep the thread alive}
> 
> My wife went through a pepper jelly phase. The whole green and red jars for Christmas presents. We still have lots of it on the shelves. We made up a few recipes ourselves. I'll ask her for some of the recipes if you are interested.


Ahhhh would love to have some more at hand!!! I only own one.
Hard to get here... but I am creative and mom was a chef and I was often in kitchen with her, trying to help,lol, and drinking words from her lips, when she was still alive. God bless her!

Most basics about cooking, gardening, and using a knife came from Mama.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

@Gbuddy, She said she uses the recipes on the sure jell box. Just does red in one batch, and green in another.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/surejell-jalapeno-jelly-51962.aspx


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

She is looking on her old laptop, but one of the recipes we made up was Cran-pepper jelly. You start with cranberry juice cocktail and make jelly from it. Just boil a couple of hot peppers in the juice and vinegar, but take them out before making the jelly.

There was also one made with red hot candies for color and flavor.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

On the Cran-pepper. we made some with actual cranberries in the jelly.


----------



## Reverend Jim (Aug 18, 2018)

Scransom, you really started something. Love me some peppers, too. Got me a little patch of cayenne, kashmir, poblano and bells -- along with some Brandywine and Juliet tomatoes. I'd be growing mj even if it were legal in my little corner of the world.

Ooh, Cran-pepper -- that sounds really good. Want.


----------



## BrandenLee (Aug 18, 2018)

I grew reapers awhile back. I gotta tell ya I'm not a fan! So hot that it would be a waste for me to try cooking with.
Was a nice talking point though. A few friends stepped up and regretted it, lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 19, 2018)

@too larry
Thanks Bro thats some great inspiration and input!
The hot cran jelly is a cool idea!
I was thinking about using blue grape juice to make the base jelly look somewhat slightly purple/blue.
The effect with the red chili would make a nice look something limegreen or yellow would also do I guess.
Just playing around.

@BrandenLee

Its the first try for the reaper.
I just grow the real hot stuff for my GF and a close friend and his female thaifriend "fire tongue".

Yesterday I made my famous "garden pan" meal.
Backed sliced potato with onion and tomato (Rosemarin, oreganum, russian bush basil). Planned to have a hot version, so I added three good confetty chilis.
Wasnt hot for me at all.
They are level 3 so I guess I am used to the hotter side of the game.
But what my GF may call a yummy meal others would call hellfire!
You should try her Magma-beans.


Edit
Warning
Dont eat that stuff without having a couple of gallons good old Lager beer at hand!
Any other brew will do as good as long as it is cold!


----------



## kaseyyeah (Aug 19, 2018)

Cannabis becoming legal just *happens* to coincide with us finally having our own home and being able to grow, we'd be learning everything about growing right about now anyways. Legality hasn't ever been a concern haha


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 19, 2018)

I do and it isn't legal.

It's either that or a life back on Oxycontin and Vicodin. And I am *NOT *going back to that bullshit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> @too larry
> Thanks Bro thats some great inspiration and input!
> The hot cran jelly is a cool idea!
> I was thinking about using blue grape juice to make the base jelly look somewhat slightly purple/blue.
> ...


Actually beer is known to increase the fire of peppers


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 19, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Actually beer is known to increase the fire of peppers


I hear that often but I cant agree.
But thats just me.
When I hit the mouthfire with 1gal of cold beer its most of the time all good again halfway. And when.I need more the alcohol seem to relieve the most of the burn.
My advice if its way too hot get drunk first.

Kids dont take my advice serious. I am just a stoner trying to survive!
I never said my advice is the best but I rather run a couple of cold beer down my throat than hot milk or what they recommend to get rid of the burn
I am lactose intolerant.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> I do and it isn't legal.
> 
> It's either that or a life back on Oxycontin and Vicodin. And I am *NOT *going back to that bullshit.


You know that's why it's still federally illegal, right?

Perdue Pharma still needs their cut...


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I hear that often but I cant agree.
> But thats just me.
> When I hit the mouthfire with 1gal of cold beer its most of the time all good again halfway. And when.I need more the alcohol seem to relieve the most of the burn.
> My advice if its way too hot get drunk first.
> ...


I've found eating bread helps with hot.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 21, 2018)

@too larry

Beer Bro!
Numbs tongue numbs face flushes and knocks you out after enough of it. But hey ...why not bread Larry?
...

Btw.
The REAPER' s
... you' ll laugh ya ass off!
Harvested two that looked ripe since a couple of days. I am new to the super hot small chilis. They are just the size of a penny. Grew german paprika before but those are different.

So I cut the two in half to get seeds but there were no seeds.llol.
Steril or not ripe or what?!
Bit confused about that point.
GF took the four half reapers to the bar where she and my close buddy work. My buddy showed his weakassedness my GF said.lol. hes ex hardcore military. No veggies are sharp enough he said.lol
Gf said he just chewed for two seconds and swalloed it.
Pisser.lol

GF and the thaigirl firetongue realy chewed their halfs. Both of em said that this shit was realy fucking hot!!
And Iam sure that was the first time she realy told me the truth!
Hahaha
Lmao ahhhh
I realy enjoyed it. Was absolutely worth growing them.
Both of the girls had a hell of a hiccup I gotta add. Lmao

Burned those chicks lol


----------

